# Butt plug



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife and I always try to pice up our love life whenever possible. She just read 50 shades of gray and the part when the girl uses a buttplug really turned her on. I went out and got her a small one the other day but we haven't used it yet. Anyone try this before? Any suggestions? Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

lmmfao, no never tried it. but maybe role playing will help. try the scene from the book. if it is something that turned her on from the book. then you need to be in control and just go for it. the book is really good. you will learn a lot from it.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

She usually likes to be in control sexually but maybe we will give role reversal a try! We both love the MMF fantasy so maybe role playing would be hot too!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

the book fifty shades of grey is a very S&M type book. the male is very dominant. maybe trying the new control thing can be exciting for your relationship. role playing is interesting because you get to be something that your not. it will spice a lot of things up.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Lube. Lots of lube, and GO SLOW.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Lube. Lots of lube, and GO SLOW.


This. And (I hope this isn't TMI) have her kind of "push out" like she's trying to defecate when it's going in. This relaxes the muscles.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

For you women who have tried it, did u enjoy it??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wife loves it during intercourse, likes the "full feeling"


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

@jealous, not much. My husband really gets off on it, though, so I do it for him.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> wife loves it during intercourse, likes the "full feeling"


Same. She probably does it for me though, as if I didn't suggest it, she wouldn't ask.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the 120 volt or the 240 volt but plug!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Lube. Lots of lube, and GO SLOW.


OMG so true....

Plus...check Amazon...lots of good books on this...:smthumbup:


----------

